
Open Source Should Come with Warranties (From the Companies Who Use It) - mplanchard
https://writing.kemitchell.com/2020/01/27/Killjoy-Warranties.html
======
brodouevencode
So liability should be assumed by it's users? Isn't this a reversal of Landes-
Posner?

